# Radio won't operate



## wpacello (Feb 5, 2009)

I just had my driver's side window and door repaired but in doing so my radio does not work. There is no "code" on the display for me to enter. We checked all of the fuses and apparently they're ok. The mechanic had to disconnect the battery in order to repair the window - which wasn't operating.

The date, time and tripometers can still be set but I cannot get the radio to turn on.

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas or a method to remove the radio. Any links would be appreciated.

1998 740i - One of the dealers told me he couldn't get the code from the VIN but needed the serial number on the back of the radio.

Thanks.


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

If you have the tape player above the radio...... there are two tabs, one on each side of the tape player. Simply pop them open and use an allen key to unloosen / unlock the tape player. Once this is done you will be able to pull it out. Im not sure if the serial number is on the tape player or the radio. To remove the radio, simply press the silver tab located on the top center behind the plastic molding.

Good Luck


----------



## wpacello (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I am told from 2 dealers that my model and year does not require a code. Looks like a different problem.


----------



## sacha (Nov 10, 2008)

This may or may not be the cause, but on my radio, there's an additional fuse on the back on the head unit itself. You may want to check this one.


----------

